# Cairo su Belotti: "Può rimanere ancora un anno al Torino"



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2017)

Come si apprende dal sito di Sportmediaset, Urbano Cairo ha fatto ancora il punto sulla situazione di mercato di Andrea Belotti: "Come ho già detto tante altre volte, Belotti ha una clausola da 100 mln. Se arriva qualcuno pèronto a sborsare una cifra importante e a Belotti sta bene, amen. Ma sarebbe meglio per lui se restasse ancora un anno qui al Torino, per fare un campionato da protagonista e arrivare bene al mondiale".


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come si apprende dal sito di Sportmediaset, Urbano Cairo ha fatto ancora il punto sulla situazione di mercato di Andrea Belotti: "Come ho già detto tante altre volte, Belotti ha una clausola da 100 mln. Se arriva qualcuno pèronto a sborsare una cifra importante e a Belotti sta bene, amen. Ma sarebbe meglio per lui se restasse ancora un anno qui al Torino, per fare un campionato da protagonista e arrivare bene al mondiale".



Mi duole dirlo ma Cairo ha ragione. Se decide di rimanere a Torino sicuramente giocherà il Mondiale da protagonista. Se cambia squadra rischia di non ripetere quanto buono fatto e di giocarsi il mondiale.

Poi ha fatto intendere che se arriva una offerta sotto la clausola non la prende in considerazione.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi duole dirlo ma Cairo ha ragione. Se decide di rimanere a Torino sicuramente giocherà il Mondiale da protagonista. Se cambia squadra rischia di non ripetere quanto buono fatto e di giocarsi il mondiale.
> 
> Poi ha fatto intendere che se arriva una offerta sotto la clausola non la prende in considerazione.



Per me la prende in considerazione, ma ci si deve avvicinare ai 100.

Io stravedo per Belotti ma al momento il suo reale valore è 50 mln, non 80-100. Per cui anche secondo me rimane al Torino il prossimo anno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me la prende in considerazione, ma ci si deve avvicinare ai 100.
> 
> Io stravedo per Belotti ma al momento il suo reale valore è 50 mln, non 80-100. Per cui anche secondo me rimane al Torino il prossimo anno.



Concordo. 

50 milioni , magari con qualche bonus sarebbe da fare, di più inizia a diventare follia e soprattutto azzardo.

Belotti per ora non ti garantisce ritorni enormi dal punto di vista dell'immagine, sarebbe gambling puro.


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come si apprende dal sito di Sportmediaset, Urbano Cairo ha fatto ancora il punto sulla situazione di mercato di Andrea Belotti: "Come ho già detto tante altre volte, Belotti ha una clausola da 100 mln. Se arriva qualcuno pèronto a sborsare una cifra importante e a Belotti sta bene, amen. Ma sarebbe meglio per lui se restasse ancora un anno qui al Torino, per fare un campionato da protagonista e arrivare bene al mondiale".



Secondo me in ogni caso non verrà al Milan. Il suo nome non è mai uscito e non ho sentito di una sola volta in cui Mirabelli sia andato a vedere il Torino in tutti questi mesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Secondo me in ogni caso non verrà al Milan. Il suo nome non è mai uscito e non ho sentito di una sola volta in cui Mirabelli sia andato a vedere il Torino in tutti questi mesi.



Sì sì, l'ho già detto qualche giorno fa.

Secondo me potrebbe aver fatto qualche sondaggio in segreto, ma sentito il prezzo hanno mollato la pista.

Non possiamo spendere il budget solo su un giocatore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2017)

E' evidente che Cairo inizia a innervosirsi perchè non vede acquirenti all'orizzonte, sembra Zamparini quando doveva vendere Dybala,
ogni giorno una dichiarazione sulla gioia di trattenerlo 


Il fatto che nessuno ne parli è positivo, visto che è impossibile che nessuno l'abbia notato, vuol dire che si stanno facendo approcci sottotraccia,
Probabilmente anche il continuo strombazzare All'acquisto di Aubecoso è una strategia per far tenere le orecchie basse al presidentone granata...


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2017)

Cairo sta cercando di ottenere il massimo possibile dalla sua cessione ma sa che sostanzialmente DEVE venderlo quest'anno.

Oggi 60 milioni li può ottenere cedendolo ma se l'anno prossimo dovesse rendere molto sotto le aspettative o se gli capitasse (sperando di non gufare) un brutto infortunio?
Davvero una squadra come il Torino ed uno come Cairo possono permettersi un tale rischio?


----------

